# Looking for: Pacific Northwest Pollination Survey by Michael Burgett



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.wasba.org/newsletters/2006_03_WSBA_news_B.pdf 

Is this what you are looking for.

http://www.wasba.org/newsletters.htm


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I have digital copies from Oct. '99 to Nov. '00. Will these work?

http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn10_99.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn11_99.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn12_99.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn1_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn2_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn3_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn4_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn5_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn6_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn7_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn8_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn9_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn10_00.htm
http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn11_00.htm


----------



## MSUGradStudent (Dec 27, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> http://www.wasba.org/newsletters/2006_03_WSBA_news_B.pdf
> Is this what you are looking for.


Yes, specifically the "Pacific Northwest Honey Bee Pollination Survey – 2005 by Michael Burgett, Professor Emeritus Department of Horticulture Oregon State University" article on page 2. Although I have already found the Pollination Survey in those newsletters going back to 2003, but thank you! Any chance you know when that publication started, or have older copies than they have online?



Barry said:


> I have digital copies from Oct. '99 to Nov. '00. Will these work?
> http://www.beesource.com/nhmn/nhmn1_00.htm
> ]


Yes thank you! I believe this is the original publication that the survey was published in, and the Jan 2000 publication includes the Pollination survey. Any chance you have more years? or know others with an archive?

I've been searching on http://naldc.nal.usda.gov (Search for "Honey", select Ag Statistics under Subject, and Fruit and Vegetable Market News under Collections), and have had some success finding the original publications, now I've just got to hope that the publications they have include the pollination survey.

Thanks for your help! Seems like a great community here


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

MSUGradStudent said:


> Any chance you have more years? or know others with an archive?


Nope, just received the publication for a year and had them posted online.


----------

